# My newest Granddaughter



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Momma and baby are both doing great.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Mom.

Another one to spoil rotten and then send them home. I know I enjoy spoiling my grand kids.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats to the whole family!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. She's just as beautiful as her Momma!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!! Great to hear all are fine. Congratulations to you and the whole family Don. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not yet........ They're thinking...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to all, give em our best from PT. how many grandkids is that now Grandpa.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations grampaw.

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats!

I thought you would be having GREAT grand kids by now......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW Don, I didn't even go there.....LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My oldest grandson is 18 now so hopefully it's gonna be a few years.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am only kidding of course.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know, I'm just hoping Jr keeps his "nose " clean.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Don... I hope she is close to you.., I am 2000 miles away from my granddaughter.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww.....she's a sweetie!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! I wish they would pick a name.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! I wish they would pick a name.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats to the new addition, a keeper for sure!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They named her Adrianna Belle. Addy for short.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A CUTIE-------CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY TO YOU AND YOURS-----SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

beautiful name for a beautifl little girl

congrats Papa,and a big congrats to the family

and tell that grandson "where the latex,or she gets half of your paychecks" lol

heard that one on a radio morning talk show today,lmao when i heard it


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

She's a keeper! Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> beautiful name for a beautifl little girl
> 
> congrats Papa,and a big congrats to the family
> 
> ...


My speech from my dad before I walked out the door with my gf at 16 was "now don't be checkin for oil" I asked him What!?! He said "Don't be stickin your dipstick anywhere!" Lol.

I agree sweet name for a sweet little girl.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats on a new member for your family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate your sentiments and well wishes. I am really reminded of the friendships that I have developed here on PT and the depth of our members.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> They named her Adrianna Belle. Addy for short.


What a grand name. Sounds like a Georgia peach name to me. Very sweet name. Congratulations again Don!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Don!!!!!!!!! I bet that cute little girl is gonna have her grandpa wrapped aroundher little finger!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol that seems to be about the first thing they learn. I'm no rocket surgeon but I think their mothers are teaching them that.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You got that right. Mom teaches them how to use that little voice and give you the love ya grandpa look and you will just melt every time. Or at least that's what happens to me.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> You got that right. Mom teaches them how to use that little voice and give you the love ya grandpa look and you will just melt every time. Or at least that's what happens to me.


someday i would like to experience that

but my sons dont have any plans that we know of yet to start familys yet

and they have been keeping the monkey wrapped

so no grand kids for us yet

but i REALY would like some

i would love to have some youngsters to teach how to shoot guns and bows,and make their own primitve hunting gear and flint knap and forage etc etc

oh ya and to spoil rotten and fill full of sugar and be able to send home once they get all hyper lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just a thought Don...........






​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In my case spending time with them is reward for not strangling my ex wife.....it's hard to do from prison.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you make a very good point Don......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats again my friend !


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats paw paw

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------

